# Blazer Vanes



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

For those of you who have not tried em, these things are the ticket. I shot tighter groups at 40 yards and it seemed the arrows were penetrating deeper with the 2" Blazer Vanes then with my 4" Quick Spin Vanes. They made me a beleiver and if you guys are looking to try something new, I suggest giving these bad boys a shot. You won't be dissapointed. Just my two cents. They shoot great through a wisker bisquit as well. Has anyone else had good results with them?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

right now there is nothing better :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

they do what they are designed to do. beware though, make sure you have clearance with your cables and anything else they are very stiff and will cause erratic flight with ANY contact. these are great for those of you using the WB. my .02

mark


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Why are they great with a WB because what you explained they would be flying all over the place. So contact matters or does not matter..


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

going through a WB is even contact, and very little because the whiskers dont cause much friction. i am talking more about one vane hitting the rest or a cables or the riser.

mark


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I have some too and they do shoot the same as my feathers. I even cut a feather so I have a blazer feather. Now my question what is their may advantage? Yea they group with my feathers great so do my feathers. If my feather has contact it isn't a big deal but the blazer is from what I understand. So if your shooting a prong style rest or drop away why change to the blazer? You would still have to worry about vane contact and then the profile could interfere with the bus cable (rotate with drop away). So why change? I don't hunt in the rain unless I am in the ground blind so the wet feather issue is mute. This year I am planning on keeping the feathers as I just fletched with blazers a month ago so I am not 100% confident in them and havn't shot a BH with them yet. Shot my MUZZY with FP to 40 over lunch (light winds around 8 they said). I am still up on if I will go with them or keep feathers or cut feathers to match blazers?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

If what you are using is working great....then don't change. These are a great vein for a guy that has been shooting some factory veins....or something similar. Never change a good thing


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

there are tons of good vanes out there. it jsut depends on what you are looking for. for me i hunt rain or shine so feathers are not such a good option for me. i use flexfletch vanes for hunting and feathers for target. i like feathers for target because they can be tore to spreads and still fly good. blazers work very well but so do 40 other kinds it all just depends on what you are looking for. i think one of the only things that makes a noticable difference is the size and profile. jsut my .02

mark


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

That is what I was thinking but wanted to hear others ideas. The reason I consider changing from feathers is they get kinda high and can hit on the bus cable.


----------

